
A Privacy-Focused Vision for Social Networking – Zuckerberg's blog - lifeisstillgood
https://m.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/a-privacy-focused-vision-for-social-networking/10156700570096634/
======
lifeisstillgood
This seems to be an enormous pivot with implications for ad revenue as much as
anything.

Zuckerberg has shown a willingness to kill his own cash cow before in order to
move to the next. This could be a win. Would the Whatsapp founders have stayed
if this were published six months ago?

taking this on face value - I am impressed.

